# Forza Horizon 3 Scheunenfunde



## Payns84 (6. März 2018)

Hey Leute

Ich weiß es gibt dafür einen Sammelthread aber dort wird einem nicht geholfen.

Ich habe mir heute Forza Horizon 3 gekauft für PC. Nun habe ich durch Let's Plays erfahren das es Scheunenfunde gibt. Aber wie kann man die freischalten? Mein aktuelles Level ist 5.


----------



## Galford (6. März 2018)

Spiel einfach weiter. Wenn du genügend Spielfortschritt aufweist, wird  dir das Spiel mitteilen, dass es einen Scheunenfund gibt. Das wird aber  eine Weile dauern. 
Im Prinzip ist es am einfachsten, wenn du das Siel einfach ganz normal durchspielst. Es wird immer wieder Scheunenfunden geben.

Es  gibt 2 Ausnahmen (abgesehen von den Scheunenfunden in der Hot Wheels und Blizzard Mountain Expansion), und das sind Scheuenfunde, die es bei  Forzathon-Veranstaltungen gab. An die wirst du aber wohl nicht mehr  rankommen, außer du kaufst sie im Auktionshaus, oder MS/Playground  entschließen sich, diese Forzathon Belohnungen nochmals während eines  Forzathons zu verwenden, ist aber schon Monate lang nicht mehr passiert.
*
Edit:*
BARN FINDS - details and FAQ about missing menu slots - Page 4 - Horizon 3 Discussion - Forza Motorsport Forums
Hab mal nachgeschaut: im März soll es nochmals die Möglichkeit geben, die 2 Scheunefunde zu bekommen.


----------



## buggs001 (6. März 2018)

Du wirst im Spiele nach und nach auf einen Scheunenfund hingewiesen.
Das Gebiet wird dann in Lila Farbe markiert.
Das musst Du abfahren und die Scheune finden.

Ob ich den ersten Fund mit Lvl 5 hatte weiß ich nicht mehr.
Ich denke noch etwas Geduld und dann klappt das schon.


----------



## Payns84 (6. März 2018)

Alles klar, ich danke euch.
Dann jage ich meinen Bolliden weiter durch die Pampa


----------



## claster17 (6. März 2018)

Mach dir nichts draus. Die Scheunenfunde sind nur für Sammler. Jedenfalls sehe ich keinen Nutzen von auch nur einem einzigen dieser Fahrzeuge.


----------



## Galford (30. März 2018)

Zur Erinnerung: wer bisher die zwei Scheunenfunden/Gerüchte verpasst hat, die man über Forzathons freischalten konnte, hat jetzt nochmals die Gelegenheit das Verpasste im aktuellen Forzathon nachzuholen.


----------



## onlygaming (30. März 2018)

Galford schrieb:


> Zur Erinnerung: wer bisher die zwei Scheunenfunden/Gerüchte verpasst hat, die man über Forzathons freischalten konnte, hat jetzt nochmals die Gelegenheit das Verpasste im aktuellen Forzathon nachzuholen.



Um welche Autos geht es denn?

Die aus der Story habe ich alle^^


----------



## Galford (30. März 2018)

Das ist so lange her, als es die das letzte Mal gab. Schau mal nach, ob unter "Scheuenfunde" noch zwei Autos nicht freigeschaltet sind.
Wobei, ich hab mal nachgesehen im Forum zu FH3. Von all den Scheuenenfunden, müssten es der 1977 AMC Pacer X und der Porsche 356A Speedster gewesen sein. 

Ich hatte beide Autos bereits, und deshalb bekomme ich auch keine Scheunenfundgerüchte mehr angezeigt, trotz erledigter Forzathonaufgaben. Aber das ist auch bei anderen Spieler so. Scheuenenfunde kann man eben immer nur 1x finden.
Wer sich die zwei Autos bereits letztes Jahr über den Forzathon gesichert hat, braucht diesen Forzathon also nicht unbedingt angehen.


----------



## CRAZY_01 (27. Dezember 2018)

Galford schrieb:


> Zur Erinnerung: wer bisher die zwei Scheunenfunden/Gerüchte verpasst hat, die man über Forzathons freischalten konnte, hat jetzt nochmals die Gelegenheit das Verpasste im aktuellen Forzathon nachzuholen.



Hey Leute.
Sry das ich dieses Forum nochmal wiederbelebe. Ich hätte die Frage ob nach dem jetzt Horizon 4 rausgekommen ist nochmal ein Forza-Thon geben wird oder ob er jetzt im Hauptspiel mit eingefügt ist.

MFG


----------



## ak1504 (27. Dezember 2018)

?

Forzathon läuft in H3 wie gehabt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

